# Motorbike Noise control



## puddles (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a 2 year old child who cries every time one of these machines drives past. It is painful even to my ears when they fly past. How much more must it be for the little people (children) whose ears are level with the exhausts of these machines. 
It must be damaging Thai children's ears too. But what are the Thai authorities doing about it? It is nothing short of irresponsible on their part. If they can stop people for not wearing helmets why can't they do the same for this?
I live in Pattaya where bikes with tweaked exhausts are common. It is clear to me the noise these machines produce is totally unnecessary and something needs to be done.
Has anyone any suggestions how we can stop this?


----------

